# stato dell'arte



## greenfrog

"stato dell'arte" nel senso di ciò che al momento si sa di un certo argomento... qualcuno sa come si traduce?
Grazie


----------



## fireflydeli

I have seen it written "state of the art", referring to a job/work completely (and carefully) finished, but I would not swear that it is correct. Maybe a mother tongue can better reply ...


----------



## Heracleum

"State-of-the-art" (a "false friend" I suppose) is actually: _all'avanguardia, il più avanzato_.

While "_stato dell'arte_" in italian refers to the "progress" made at a certain point. It would be interesting to read a whole sentence using it, as context


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenuto.

Threads without background and context will be closed! -  Ogni thread senza un adeguato contesto verrà chiuso!

La tua domanda non è molto chiara..


----------



## greenfrog

Thank you to everyone! Unfortunately I don't have a real context for this expression, it is just a title in a scientific report and refers to the results achieved in the past and up to now in a research field...
Sorry if my question was unclear


----------



## chris_

greenfrog said:


> it is just a title in a scientific report and refers to the results achieved in the past and up to now in a research field...


Personalmente ho spesso incontrato "state of the art" negli articoli scientifici.
A volte con i trattini (state-of-the-art), a volte senza... non saprei dirti quale sia la forma corretta.
Ciao!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

chris_ said:


> Personalmente ho spesso incontrato "state of the art" negli articoli scientifici.
> A volte con i trattini (state-of-the-art), a volte senza... non saprei dirti quale sia la forma corretta.
> Ciao!



Ma come già detto in un post precedente, "stato dell'arte" e "state of the art" non sono uno la traduzione dell'altro..


----------



## Einstein

State of the art = lo stato attualmente raggiunto, comprese le ultime novità.
A state-of-the-art machine = a machine of the most modern kind.

Hyphen (trattino) or not?
"The state of the art" has the same meaning as the Italian "stato dell'arte", but it can also be used as an adjective and in this case we group the words together with hyphens to show that the entire group refers, for example, to the machine.

Of course it also happens that hyphens are inserted inappropriately.


----------



## chris_

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ma come già detto in un post precedente, "stato dell'arte" e "state of the art" non sono uno la traduzione dell'altro..


Giusto. Potevo anche leggere meglio... Faccio ammenda


----------



## fabry2811

E' alquanto difficile tradurre queste espressioni senza un adeguato contesto!


----------



## mammut68

Hi everybody!
Could you please help me translating "stato dell'arte" in this sentence:
_Dopo una breve descrizione dello stato dell'arte della contabilità sociale nei Comuni italiani..
_Background is a project of studies on social accounting by small Municipalities. I searched Google and dictionaries, and found "leading edge", but this doesn't satisfy me. On the other hand, literal translation "state of the art", as suggested by Wikipedia, seems to me too technical for this issue. So my attempt is: After a short report on the leading edge of social accounting in Italian Municipalities...
 Thanks for your help and also for correcting my poor English. Mammut


----------



## Kevin Beach

"Leading edge" sounds wrong, I'm afraid. It's still regarded as scientific jargon.

"State of the art" is acceptable. It isn't too technical. It's used in most fields nowadays.

How about: *After a short report on recent developments in .....*?  It's a very common expression and it encompasses the concept of stating "what's new" in a subject.


----------



## RICCARDOS

Ciao Mammut,

I think that "state of the art" actually sounds more appropriate in this context. "State of the art" is not especially technical and simply suggests the "most advanced practices generally accepted and currently utilized". "Leading edge" suggests "extremely advanced practices" which are frequently experimental and not typically utilized in generaL practice. 

Hope this helps,

Riccardo


----------



## furs

I am almost sure that the Italian 'stato dell'arte' is actually a literal translation from English 'state of the art'....


----------



## ConusMagus

furs said:


> I almost sure that the Italian 'stato dell'arte' is actually a literal translation from English 'state of the art'....


 
Yes it is, but depending on the context not ever a literal translation fits better, but you ever have to analyze the semantic of the phrase because in the native language there could be some 'nuances' difficult to recognise.

Bye.


----------



## AWOL4mylo

Sometimes 'status' works for 'stato dell'arte,' as in 'system status,' 'status of the project,' as a way of saying that this is the current state of a project that is (or was) expected to continue changing.  Context will tell you whether it is this meaning or just the Italian version of 'state-of-the-art,' which is a different creature altogether...


----------



## ricercando

Scusate se riapro questo thread.. Sto scrivendo un articolo scientifico sulla riabilitazione robotica (che paroloni..). Quello che voglio dire é: "Analizzando la letteratura, emerge che i soggetti ...."
Come tradurlo? 
I miei tentativi: 
- By the state of art, it emerges that...
- From a literature survey, it emerges that..
Nessuno dei due mi convince veramente.. suggerimenti? A complicare la situazione, il fatto che l' editore limita il numero di parole per l'articolo, quindi devo trovare il modo migliore per dirlo, usando meno parole possibile. Dall'inizio del thread, ad esempio, non ho capito se posso scrivere state-of-art o è veramente sbagliato.
Grazie!!


----------



## furs

Con state-of-the-art si intende il livello di prestazioni (per cosi' dire) raggiunto attualmente. Mi pare che tu voglia dire qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## AWOL4mylo

"A review of the literature has revealed that" the subjects, "how" the subjects, "why" the subjects, depending on what follows...
If you really need to cut down on words, try
"A literature review reveals" or "The literature review revealed" ...  a little choppy, but could still work.  
N.B. a well-done scholarly/scientific article should build on (as opposed to repeating or ignoring) the existing 'literature' in that specific sector/field (all the previous scholarly/scientific works), so references to the 'literature review' is a way of saying 'I checked out what everybody else did to confirm that what I'm doing fits in and adds to this body of knowledge.'
buon lavoro


----------



## ricercando

Thanks AWOL4mylo! 
Your suggestion is perfect, especially in the short form  
You explain perfectly what I want to say. 
Thanks!


----------



## gettingby

Arrivo molto in ritardo a questo thread ma con un "contesto" uguale al Isapola del 2006  cioè un CV con una sezione del titolo 
*Attività di ricerca in Italiae all'estero (Borse di studio, finanziamenti, risultati, statodell'arte): 
*che mi fa pensare che "stato dell'arte" qui (un elenco di progetti di ricerca ancora non pubblicati) potrebbe essere "work in progress" .. che ne dite?


----------



## Lorena1970

gettingby said:


> *Attività di ricerca in Italiae all'estero (Borse di studio, finanziamenti, risultati, statodell'arte):
> *che mi fa pensare che "stato dell'arte" qui (un elenco di progetti di ricerca ancora non pubblicati) potrebbe essere "work in progress" .. che ne dite?



Hai visto il post#8...?E' piuttosto chiaro su significato e traduzione. A parte ciò, mi viene da pensare che in questo caso "stato dell'arte" possa essere tradotto con _"advancement(s)_", ma ci vuole conferma da parte di madrelingua!


----------



## gettingby

Hi Lorena, yes I did, but the context here is a CV with a list of research work yet to be published, so "work in progress" seems to me to fit best. I also thought it might work in other contexts where instinct and/or context imply that stato dell'arte isn't in fact state of the art. I suppose I'm just wondering if Italians tend to use this phrase to refer to work in progress.


----------



## longplay

A mio parere "stato dell'arte" significa "quanto si sa/noto fino a oggi"-"per quanto fatto/deciso fino a oggi". Il 'work in progress" si riferisce allo "stato dei lavori
eseguiti e previsioni di lavoro (a breve termine)". Naturalmente, si tratta anche di interpretare il contesto: "allo stato dell' arte, la fusione nucleare non è
realizzabile", per esempio, non è "work in progress". Ciao


----------



## Rapace

Salve a tutti, 
Mi capita spesso di usare l' equivalente di "Stato dell' arte" in titoli di paragrafi dove si descrive sinteticamente un argomento (ad esempio lo stato dell' arte in un certo progetto lavorativo in corso).
In Italiano scriverei: "*Progetto XXXXXXX - Stato dell' arte"* come titolo di un paragrafo in cui si descrivono poi sinteticamente gli elementi che danno l' idea dello stato "corrente" del progetto stesso.
In inglese è corretto in tale caso utilizzare "*Project XXXXXX: Snapshot of the situation"* ?
Ci sono altre espressioni equivalenti o migliori ?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Rapace - in this case I think "Status Report" is closest to your meaning.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> Hi Rapace - in this case I think "Status Report" is closest to your meaning.


Yes, that's exactly what I call them when I write them.


----------



## GavinW

Yes, "Status Report" is perfect, especially for what is clearly a "report" on a particular issue. In other contexts (and more general contexts), I like "current situation". 

Equally, we can also say "the state of play (as regards xxx)" (where xxx is the issue or subject under consideration). This expression has a slightly looser register, although that doesn't mean it is necessarily less technical. Indeed, it could even be regarded as sector-specific jargon.


----------



## xypangio

Salve a tutti, mi ricollego a questo post sperando di non esser fuori tema. Devo tradurre la frase "verniciatura industriale all'avanguardia" volendo dare rilevanza al fatto che utilizzo le tecnologie più avanzate presenti sul mercato. Trattasi di una frase finita: una specie di slogan.
Io tradurrei: "state-of-the-art industrial powder coating" . Il dubbio che questa versione sia corretta è forte. Mi sembra artificiosa, quasi maccheronica   Inoltre mi chiedo se sia più corretto "state-of-the-art in/ofindustrial powder coating" .  Avete qualche suggerimento ? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente per qualsiasi aiuto 
Giorgio

O forse è meglio o più forte:
in the forefront of powder coating
the avantgarde of powder coating
top level powder coating 
Advanced powder coating

?????

Oppure:
High tech / high technology powder coating?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Xy  

Presumo tu stia parlando della "tecnologia" alla base della verniciatura", non del prodotto e, se così è, potresti aggiungere "technology".  
Non ho, però, capito perché la "verniciatura industriale" è diventata "verniciatura a polvere" in inglese, ma non sono esperta!  

Forse puoi dire "the ultimate in powder coating technology" o "advanced powder coating technology" o "state-of-the-art poweder coating technology", ma aspetta madrelingua.


----------



## xypangio

Ciao Anka .
Hai intuito correttamente.
Ti ringrazio moltissimo per i tuoi suggerimenti. 
Circa l'origine della locuzione "powder coating" per indicare la verniciatura industriale delle superfici metalliche non saprei che dire. Certo è che la materia prima è costituita da colore in polvere.
Ho parlato con una amica madre lingua e mi ha proposto le medesime alternative. 
Tu mi suggerisci di completare la frase usando comunque la parola technology. 
L'idea mi convince molto!
useró la variante: state-Of-the-art powder coating technology!
Grazie di nuovo


----------



## Einstein

xypangio said:


> useró la variante: state-of-the-art powder coating technology!


Da madrelingua concordo pienamente.


----------



## Ceithre

Apologies for re-opening this post but I am correcting a doctorate project submission.
It starts with the title and then a list of "key words".
The following paragraph is entitled "state of the art" - even in the italian version!
It would seem to be a preamble or introduction. Does anyone out there have an idea of what is used as a title in an English doctorate project?
Introduction/Background ? Can I leave it like that? Does anyone Italian know what is meant by this title?


----------



## london calling

Sorry, what language is it in? Somebody's attempt at an English translation?  'Stato dell'arte' is was what used in the original? If so I think you need to ask the person who wrote it in Italian what they meant as it doesn't mean much at all in either language.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ceithre said:


> The following paragraph is entitled "state of the art" - even in the italian version!


It's explained here.


> Stato dell'arte - Wikipedia
> In italiano, invece, la locuzione indica "'il punto cui sono arrivate le ricerche in una determinata disciplina', in una prospettiva quindi di momento di ricapitolazione dei dati acquisiti e stabilizzati nei diversi ambiti di ricerca



The writer is obviously not aware that the original meaning in English is different from what it's come to mean in Italian.


----------



## london calling

Ah yes, I'd forgotten that. It's similar in concept to the 'Status Report' mentioned above (but that doesn't work in this context).


----------



## joanvillafane

In the context of a doctoral project, the term we might expect at the beginning of a dissertation is "Review of the Literature."


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> It's explained here.
> 
> 
> The writer is obviously not aware that the original meaning in English is different from what it's come to mean in Italian.



That's what I thought, too, but actually if you have a look at Einstein's #8 it seems that "state of the art" may have _two _meanings, one of which corresponds to the meaning in Italian:



Einstein said:


> "The state of the art" has the same meaning as the Italian "stato dell'arte", but it can also be used as an adjective and in this case we group the words together with hyphens to show that the entire group refers, for example, to the machine.


----------

